# fitting in 8" subs



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm about ready to order all the components to finish up installing the system in my 04. I'v spent quite a while on here searching and the best iv come up with is "its been done before" "it can be done" "just search for it" so on. does anyone have information on what modifying/fab work is involved to fit the 8" subs in the rear deck? apparently it can without to much trouble but I dont want to get in over my head and risk damaging this beautiful car.
also, looking for some new idea for mounting the amps. going to be one for the cabin speakers and one for the subs. I want to do something different. ideas?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok Not trying to be the proverbial a$$hole, but obviously you haven't put much effort into the search... It's all over the forums and all I did was google "gto 8" sub install" and this was the 2nd result... Detailed install instructions with pictures...
GTO Sub Install


I have done the install it's fairly easy and gives good results, it's not going to rattle windows but 200% better than stock. My suggestion only use the kicker comp sub as its the only "free air" rated sub. Other subs have better ratings and power handling capacities but won't sound right bc they aren't designed to run in free air. Also remember when running free air that you cut your power handling in half. The ideal location to hide amps is the spare conpartment. Flip the spare and it will give u room to hide about any amp. Oh and also using some kind of sound deadner on the back wall like dynomat is critical... Sounds like crap if u skip that step


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't even think to google, I was just searching on here. from past experience google searches never seemed to give any results. then again I should have considered a lot more people mod gtos then aleros...
I will be dropping in alpine type R. the new ones are sporting smaller magnets so that will help fitting them in. I didnt think about the free air problem, I wouldnt think it would be to difficult to manufacture some sort of enclosure around there. I know cubic space of the enclosure has to be proportional to the sub but theres not much room back there so would leaving a small vent be enough to compensate while making the air not so free?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a good idea making an enclosure, I thought about doing it, but didn't think I could fit any wood in there, I had to trim the fuel tank strap where it bolts together to clear the sub as is there's only maybe 1/8th inch clearance.... You can't go any taller with the sub in respect to the top spacer because the deck cover barely fits as is.... If you get an enclosure to fit please upload pictures and how to.... But I recommend sticking with kicker comp subs... Others have tried Better subs like the alpine and they just don't sound right not being free air capable... Maybe a marine sub might work bug I don't know of any that are this shallow...if free air wasn't an issue I would be running solobaric 8"....


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I will fab up something and write up a how to. I know some other people will be interested as well. right now im thinking plexi glass and just making it like a big rectangle to sit ontop of the tank then seal it all up.
also, for anyone else wanting info on this theres a lot more over on the ls1 forum. I just joined over there to and they have some info stickied.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

good luck, cant wait to see your response after the install..........


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Mddrummer911 said:


> good luck, cant wait to see your response after the install..........


I was out there measuring and checking out while waiting for the oil to drain. theres a ton of stuff thats going to have to be sealed up to do it right. it'll be one heck of a project.


----------

